# friday 1/13 Dancing with the stars



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I can't check my Tivo yet, ( at work) but ABC website says tonights episode is 1 hour, ( No Hope and Faith at 7:30) but when I look at my Yahoo listings, it shows up there as just 30 minutes ( with Hope and Faith on at 7:30)


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

My DirecTiVo shows up at an hour.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

My SA also showed an hour. The first half hour was a recap of the performances. The second half hour was the results show.

If you missed the first half hour, you only missed some interview snippets that were reactions to the dancing.

Jan


----------



## colin5 (Jan 15, 2006)

unfortunately, our Tivo here only recorded the FIRST half hour, giving us a full recap of the episode we've already seen and absolutely none of the new results show.


----------

